# Single Girls Meet Up III - found the voting button - pls vote here!!!



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, so now I found the poll thingie - pls vote here for next meet up!!!

Laura
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well done Laura !!  I wanted to vote for all except the last saturday (friend's 40th) but it will only let me select one !  so just wanted to say first 3 saturdays all ok with me then....xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I did think about setting up a poll with all the different combinations, but it just seemed like too much effort!!


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

oh I agree....am mighty impressed you knew how to set one up.....I'm still learning glitter and smilies !?!?


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I can do any except the first one!
Dx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think I can do any of them - such is my social life !!

Any idea of venue ??


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure yet - not sure when I'm undertaking IVF but will try and move heaven and earth to make it!!!  Third time lucky!
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Roo - not sure on venue yet. If the Midlands area (Stratford or thereabouts) works well then we can head up there again - seemed to be quite a good option last time

Or, somewhere near Heathrow maybe - Windsor or thereabouts....

Or back to London if that's a good option

Alternative suggestions welcome of course  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Windsor sounds great Laura - its nice there!  

I can do any of the weekends execpt the first one, 

Thanks for suggesting this

Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi girls

I'd really love to come to the next one if I'm able.  Windsor would be good for me, as I'd be able to stay with family then and not have that horrendous drive back in one day .  That's if I'm still able to drive then .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll be able to drive you if you can't - might have even got a more sensible care by then


----------



## suzie.b (Apr 25, 2007)

And I might be able to provide you with accommodation - will ask my auntie if we are going to Windsor .


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I know not everyone has had a chance to reply yet, but it's looking like Saturday Sept 13th would be a good date for all (so far no one can't make that I think?)

And Windsor seems to be doing well as potential venue (Lou - I'm about 45 mins from Windsor so if you needed somewhere to stay you could stay with me to avoid accommodation costs....)

How does everyone feel, shall we go with 13th in Windsor? If so, I'll start looking for potential venues. All suggestions welcome  

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ju,

Did you get Blackberry with full key mat or what they call Half QWERTY - with 2 letters on each key? On average it takes 2 weeks to get used to it if you've always had a normal key pad before (we've done some research on this!) - so persevere and you'll soon be texting away as fast as you always used to...if not faster....!

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Dear All,
Seem to have difficulty in keeping up with things!.. but I can definitely make the last sat but unsure about any of the others yet as either the first or third will overlap with my 40th Birthday celebration with Uni mates and the second Sat may coincide with my Canadian relatives visiting London. If it's Windosr though I might still be able to make it. I'll try to keep up with the posts and check in on the final date.

Muddylane


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't do the 13 as it is a friends 40th in Norfolk, but go with the majority girls.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry, been very remiss about organising this as have been rather busy of late, but here are a few potential places we could go in Windsor - I haven't actually spoken to any of them yet as wanted to just check whether we still fancied Windsor, and if the 13th Sept is still OK for most people?

Then we need to choose a place:

This one is Italian/Mediterranean and has 2 private rooms - one for 12 people, one for 25 people:
http://www.yourbestlocal.com/Antico/default.asp

This one is Greek and has private room for up to 26 people:
http://www.thamesweb.co.uk/eating_out/latino.html

Another Italian:
http://www.lataverna.co.uk/

The Cafe Rouge in Windsor has a private room with space for up to 40 people (not sure if they would let us have it with a smaller group)

Modern English/European in Eton with a private room seating max 14:
http://www.gilbeygroup.com/eton-home.htm

Comments on any of these welcome....then I'll ring round and find out about costs/availability etc. But first - are we all happy with Windsor location and date?

Let me know your thoughts, 
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Date & venue good for me...


----------

